# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  ZUS252412 DC-DC Converter

## GiwrgosTH

Καλημέρα.
Ψάχνω το παραπάνω ZUS252412 DC-DC Converter το οποίο έχει καταργηθεί.
Αν κάποιος έχει ή μπορεί να το εισάγει από εδώ https://ex-en.alliedelec.com/cosel-u...paign=octopart και να μας το πουλήσει με τιμολόγιο, το συζητάμε για 2 τεμ.

R0138316-01.jpg

----------

